# 20g *Needs better title*



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looking forward to the pics


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Well here'd be that update I talked about months ago.... heh heh.

Plants grew very well! As you can see:













BUUUUUUUT I decided I did not like the sticks or the limnophila aromatica. I felt as if the leaf size was going to throw off the scale of the whole scape so this is what I have now. I'm really looking forward to what the tank will look like fully grown in and submerged! I just clipped the plants and spread the cutting around in the areas left bare from the removal of the L. aromatica. So now it'll be another couple months before I flood it. :/ OH well! Here's it atm.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice start, I'd remove that excess water you have that is kind of puddling in the front as soon as you can, otherwise, it is a breeding ground for bad stuffs.

p.s., im also doing a dry start, click the link in my sig.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, thats a big change. 
im looking forward to the flood.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought someone would mention the water! I drained it a short while after the photos were taken.

Does anyone know about adding ferts to the misting water? I'm going to try adding a little bit to the next misting. ! 

I'm going to try to post weekly pics from now on so I (and you guys!) can observe the growth


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

The tank is being filled as I speak!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry it looks very bad. My screen on my camera broke so I just have to guess if the picture is good. This is right before I started filling! I should be done by tonight!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looking good.
what plants are in there?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks! It's just R. Green, R. Colorata, and HC (and java moss growing randomly on rocks)


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start to the dry start.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice start to the dry start.


It's flooded! I PROMISE this time to post weekly! I really am happy about this though!  And again these pictures were taken with a camera without a working screen! I bumped up the CO2 waaay past what would be acceptable with fish and added lots of ferts. Let's hope this turns out great!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Lots of pearling! Even the HC was pearling!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

pearling is good. 

tank looks great. it looked like you had a lot of humidity in there so the plants should convert really easy.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

So far so great! No melting except a few growth tips on the taller stems. Even more pearling tonight. The plants look like Christmas trees X_X


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job!!! Your patience paid off, and it looks great so far!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

don't neglect their co2 need submerge and they weill be awesome
hey reply this and you have 1000 posts, congrats!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

_*1000th Post!!! YAY!!~*_

Lots of growth! The HC needs a trim, I'll do it tomorrow before the Christmas parties!

Problem: Hair algae is growing in the HC. Boo!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks super awesome!


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

What is the backround plant is yellow awesome.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks! The plant growth has been insane! Was not expecting this much on the first week after flood :0

It's actually Rotala sp. Colorata, it's supposed to be pink but I think it'll need some intense growth for awhile to achieve that.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Thanks! The plant growth has been insane! Was not expecting this much on the first week after flood :0
> 
> It's actually Rotala sp. Colorata, it's supposed to be pink but I think it'll need some intense growth for awhile to achieve that.



my colorata that i just put in my tank is starting to turn orange green color also as new leaves come in. im trying a couple things to boost the color back up we will see what happens in the coming week or two!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

_*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE!*_



marioman72 said:


> my colorata that i just put in my tank is starting to turn orange green color also as new leaves come in. im trying a couple things to boost the color back up we will see what happens in the coming week or two!


I read it's pretty typical for plants to lose their color, but once they really get established and reach up higher towards the light they'll redden up. I still see some red on the tips of the new leaves and the veins are still red so I'm not too concerned


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS! =)

 And for Christmas I got a nice new camera! An Olympus pen, I think it's called... anyways, takea look at the pictures! So much growth! And it's been 10 days since flood  I'm going to go trim the HC!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a great little setup. It is such a relaxing scene inside.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats some nice growth you got.
any thoughts on fauna?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> thats some nice growth you got.
> any thoughts on fauna?


I'm thinking Paracheirodon simulans, either a school of 25 or greater of them or chili rasboras. 

I trimmed the hc last night. I noticed right away how much easier it is to trim it when it has firm roots. The hc has grown so much aswell. It grows outward more than upward and soo much faster. All the plants are doing so well, they are budding even though I haven't trimmed them yet! I'm using the same light on this tank as I did on the 29 gallon.

I'll post pics once the lights go on at 3:00. I had to cut the photoperiod short because I noticed the tips were closed an hour before the lights went out. So now they're growing with 6 hours. I did an H2O2 treatment last night to clear out some string algae growing in the hc.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

never tried green neons. but lots of people on here love em. 

and if you keep it well trimmed, it will keep having strong, long roots. its when it is allowed to overgrow that the lower layers (with the strongest roots) start to suffer. 

its a new tank, algae is inevitable to most. the key is to allow your plants to out compete it so youre algae eaters and manual removal can eradicate it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Rescape! I know it's so soon but the previous scape was too similar to the 29. Here it is now, second is my plan. I placed a large order that will be here next week, Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan', Hydrocotyle tripartita, Myrio tuberculatum, Rotala wallichii, Blyxa japonica, Rotala sp. H' ra, and Java fern Needle Leaf.

The stems in the back I really don't know thr exact locations of them, but the bluegreen is Needle Leaf Java Fern, the green spikes things are Blyxa, and the blue is the Hydrocotle.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I painted a background! What do you think?

Also, I did a trim on the stems in the middle, I left the left corner so they can grow a bit taller and establish more and also so there's still growing mass to keep algae at bay.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

really like how you trimmed the middle stems. your getting the hang of it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's some better pictures. The others were kinda dark!


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how do those stems do with your flow ? I just purchased some R. Green yesterday, mostly because I had no fast growing plants to help soak up nutrients. I was surprised how fragile they are. My flow easily disturbs the shape. I don't want to sacrifice flow if it limits the co2 reaching substrate levels. How are you solving this problem ? Gorgeous btw...

Edit: well I see you have a spray bar on the short side. Maybe thats part of it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I think that's the biggest part of it, but really I just plant them deep and they root very well so maybe they grow stronger with the current.. not sure, I've never had a problem like that! sorry


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Well look how well they look growing back in! That's was my first trim too! That didn't take long.. I also trimmed the other part, a bit shorter, since they weren't as full yet. Also got some new plants! Blyxa, most importantly  Little melting but some nice healthy leaves are visible so they should hopefully bounce back soon. ;D Bad news: Diatoms! It's annoying! Don't know why, either... Also! Got a new bulb; so now it's a 6500k and a 10,000k. I like this combo way better than what I was using (2x 6500k)


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Little update! fish! 15x Black neon tetras, 3x cherry barbs, 2x sparkling gourami, and 3 otos.

Sorry the plants look like crap they're still recovering from a massive hair algae breakout I'm still dealing with.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

it looks great all filled in, great job


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'm having a hard time dialing in co2 at this point, the Otis and barbs start acting weird with the co2 than I want it at, they react once it starts getting in the leaf green color 

But I'll take it Dalit as not to hurt the inhabitants!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tank is looking good.

for the CO2 you can put it to just under where i bothers the fish and then in a week, dial it up just a touch. and then again in another week. but when they show stress at that speed, youve reached their limit.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY NICE SCAPE!!!

Your plants are looking awesome! Marko is right on about the Co2 just go slow and acclimate them for a week or so and they will be fine! Before the fish were in it was hard to tell what size tank it was! Great balance!!!

Drew


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Got the co2 up to a happy lime green and the fish are happy! Except the cherry barbs, they may need to go, they're not doing well with the co2. 

Did a trim, will post a pic when I get home!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Update!

Got some new plants, Alternanthera reineckii rosaefolia, Rotala macranda 'Butterfly', Rotala macranda, Ludwigia brevipes, and Rotala rotundifolia. I removed the cherry barbs because they were they only fish reacting to the co2, since moving them out I have been able to increase the co2 alot!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What are your opinions? And what is your opinion on the fish?


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Scape looks great. What kind of light is that? What filter are you using?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

The light is an AquaticLife 30" model with 2 bulbs, a GE 6500K Starcoat and an AquaticLife 10,000k (did not come with lamp)

Filter is a SunSun filter, I forget what the GPH is but it's alot, the water current is strong.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Update, nothing new. Just letting the plants grow in and fill out before I do the next trim.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Any suggestions scape-wise?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow what a gorgeous tank! No critiques other than more red! I see your plants grow sideways like mine do as well with the AL T5 fixture - I wish they made bigger bulbs so the plants didn't have to grow sideways to get to the light.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I thinnk the colorata is starting to turn more and more red! Fingers crossed!

More pictures! The black neons are actually very pretty, they have a bright red patch above their eyes and their horizontal white stripe is very very bright! Also their dorsal fins have turned a shade of red and their bottom fins are yellow! Very cool! The next ones are my sparkling gouramis that I THINK is a pair, not positive, if someone can sex them that'd be great! Hydrocotle grew in really fast now that it's gotten established!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

great looking tank


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Trim trim trim trim time!~ The back left hand corner is still lagging but it's coming.

BTW the colorata was bright red before I trimmed it! I should've taken a pic but I forgot! Next time!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*ADVENTURE!! 20Long *IT'S FILLED!**

Very nice! What're you doing for ferts?


- Mumford


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mumford said:


> Very nice! What're you doing for ferts?
> 
> 
> - Mumford


I am EI dosing  SO like the basics. KH2PO4 and KNO3 and CSM+B.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

A little update!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks amazing


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm going to be bringing home a Digital SLR next week so I will try to have everything set to have some "professional" pictures done.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

How're you liking that light? I think I'll be using the same one. Does it seem like enough or to much?

And what'd you use for substrate?

- Mumford


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Your tank looks wonderful! I love the balance and the choice of fish you selected. 

I have kind of an old question, but curious if you had ever added ferts to the spray water during the dry start? If so, do you remember what and how much you added?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mumford said:


> How're you liking that light? I think I'll be using the same one. Does it seem like enough or to much?
> 
> And what'd you use for substrate?
> 
> - Mumford


It's a good light I would say. The only problem is that it's not long enough to get the sides as well.  It may be a tocuh to bright but it's probably the bulbs I'm using.

ADA Aquasoil Multi-Type



bluestems said:


> Your tank looks wonderful! I love the balance and the choice of fish you selected.
> 
> I have kind of an old question, but curious if you had ever added ferts to the spray water during the dry start? If so, do you remember what and how much you added?


Thank you! I did use ferts when I started! I thought it helped ALOT. I used like 1/4 tsp of KNO3 and KH2PO4 for like 3/4 gallon.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought it was a 30" bulb?


- Mumford


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mumford said:


> I thought it was a 30" bulb?
> 
> 
> - Mumford


The fixture is 30" but the bulbs are a couple inches shorter.

Well, I got the flu this week.  Completely neglected the tank and the plants took a hard it, the HC has died off almost entirely and the stem plants started rotting. I use this as an opportunity to rescape (even though it was a pretty minor rescape) but I'll get pictures tomorrow I'm so tired still. It looks terrible btw.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh no 

How the heck did that happen in only 1 week?


- Mumford


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

The tips of the R. Green and R. COlorata grew only a tiny bit with curved, miniturized tips (if they even grew from a stem, I did a trim that the Saturday before I got sick.) and then they also turned black about halfway up the stem.  So I trimmed really hard down very far.

All the stems in the HC rotted out so it was half floating and the leaves on it turned brown and mulmy. Also algae mixed in with it so it was basically unusable except a few small chunks that I saved.

I'll be needing some advice once I put upa pic on the future of the scape.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

What went wrong? To much light and CO2? Did no dosing do that? That's awful 


- Mumford


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mumford said:


> What went wrong? To much light and CO2? Did no dosing do that? That's awful
> 
> 
> - Mumford


No lights  I shut them off thinking it would only last a few days. Plus no dosing, or top-offs. When I finally went to my room it was half full. BAH Lol


Oh well if this scape doesn't work out I've been thinking of upgrading to a 40g or something IDK I'd need alot of money but it might be a possibility this summer!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

That would do it :/ 

I'm sure you'll be able to revive this to its former glory 


- Mumford


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

always crappy when things like that happen :/ sounds like its time for u to get a timer power strip my friend. always a big help and will save u the effort in the end. but cant wait to see the recape u did a very nice job on the last scape!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Tanks has changed so much! I haven't really been taking care of it... so it's kinda fallen apart. Also I took out the rocks for this sweet piece of wod. It still doesn't sink.  I'm going to do a huuuge redo-over once summer starts. Here's how bad it looks now and sorry about how bright the pics are I had the settings all wrong.


----------



## theericafish (Apr 27, 2012)

How are you liking the aquatic life duel t5? Im considering buying one for my 20l


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Tanks has changed so much! I haven't really been taking care of it... so it's kinda fallen apart. Also I took out the rocks for this sweet piece of wod. It still doesn't sink.  I'm going to do a huuuge redo-over once summer starts. Here's how bad it looks now and sorry about how bright the pics are I had the settings all wrong.


The wood will in time. Just be patient


- Mumford


----------



## LopezTheHero (Jan 15, 2013)

Your tank actually looks incredible and I think I prefer it this way instead!


----------

